# Itouch email setup help



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all, 

My mom got an ipod touch for herself for Christmas, at my prodding since she was looking at an MP3 player and I new she needed a way to have a portable calendar. I've managed to setup her calendar and get it to sync with both her home and work calendar. However, the issue I am having is setting up her email to the ipod for her home and work email. I'm able to get my email on my itouch but then its powered by gmail.  Anyone set up a non gmail email account that can give me pointers?  

On another note, I'm so jealous, her's came with a camera!  

Thanks

TheresaM


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I get my yahoo account set up.  I downloaded the free app and I believe the app walked me through.
My state job email account was harder and our law clerk ended up doing it for me. 
Good luck. 
deb


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Go to her Internet carrier's website & see if they have a FAQ section. I set up my new iPad today and had to do the same thing. We actually found a thread that walked us thru the steps to set up any iPod, iPad or iPhone. It ended up being super easy.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for responding, I had tried googling the info and checking some other sites. On said to forward her email account to a gmail account which is more than she wants to go through. I'll keep plugging away at it, hopefully I'll get it for her.

thanks again.

theresam


----------

